# Mitral Valve regurgitation



## cathydixson (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm a student and working on questions in the 2012 Step by Step workbook.

One of the questions for a diagnoses code reads:
Mitral valve regurgitation as a late effect of Fen-Phen.

Curious as to how you would code this.  There are two codes for the answer.

Thanks.


----------



## Cyndi113 (Aug 9, 2012)

424.0 and then find the late effect of Fen-Phen.


----------



## cathydixson (Aug 9, 2012)

That's what I'm asking for - the diagnosis code for Late Effect of Fen-Phen.  What would be the code?


----------

